#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Σεισμικά φορτία στα τοιχώματα κυκλικού σιλό (τύπου flat bottom)

## SMBD

---

----------


## Barracuda

Για ριξε μια ματια και στον EC8 p.4.

----------


## Barracuda

Η περιπτωση να ειχες υγρο ιδιας πυκνοτητας στο σιλο θεωρεις οτι ειναι δυσμενεστερη? Εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση για μεγαλους λογους υψους πλατους οι σεισμικες επαυξησεις ειναι αμελητεες.

----------


## Barracuda

Ε , δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο το θεμα...
Αργοτερα μολις ευκαιρεσω θα ριξω μια ματια στο ACI για τις δεξαμενες και θα επανελθω.

----------


## Barracuda

Το εχω σπιτι rigid, μολις επιστρεψω θα στο στειλω.
Χαζευοντας λιγο τωρα στο internet καπου ειδα οτι λογω της αποσβεσης που προκαλει το περιεχομενο υλικο ειναι δυνατον να θεωρησεις ενεργη μαζα το 80% της συνολικης.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=lOOu...0silos&f=false

edit: αυτη ειναι η σελιδα των ινδων: http://www.nicee.org/ καπου εκει μεσα ειναι.

----------


## Barracuda

ACI 350 3 
Πιθανον ο ΑCI 313 να εχει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για την περιπτωση σου.
*
*

----------


## Evan

το ε. και το φ του καλαμποκιού νομίζω δίνονται στο ΒΔ φορτίσεων (εκεί είχα βρει για τις πατάτες)
1. το υγρό είναι δυσμενέστερο και η επιρροή του στη δυναμική φόρτιση είναι 2 ειδών impulsive και κάτι άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα και δεν την παλεύω να το ψάξω αυτή τη στιγμή. Ουσιαστικά είναι λόγω αρμονικής κίνησης του νερού και λόγω "χτυπήματος" στα τοιχώματα. Ποσοστό της μάζας συμμετέχει σε κάθε κίνηση, αθροιστικά είναι το 100% της μάζας, οι εντάσεις αθροίζονται αλγεβρικά. Ισχύει για μικρές σχετικά και κυκλικές δεξαμενές για τετραγωνικές ισχύει στο περίπου, τι εννοεί δηλ ο EC;;;;
2. Εν προκειμένω για να μην μπλέκω με το πως καταλαβαίνει το λογισμικό την κατανεμημένη, ή την συγκεντρωμένη  μάζα του καλαμποκιού, με περίεργες ιδιομορφές κλπ κλπ, θα το θεωρούσα σαν συμπαγή μάζα γεμάτο κατά 80% που κινείται μαζί με τα τοιχώματα και θα έβαζα στατική φόρτιση το σεισμό

Αν ο σκοπός σου είναι η διαστασιολόγηση της θεμελίωσης των δεξαμενών το κάνεις χεράτο στο excel και τέλειωσες
αν είναι η διαστασιολόγηση της δεξαμενής (πάχος τοιχωμάτων) βάλτο σε πεπ. αλλά κάνε και έναν έλεγχο στο χέρι (μανούρα τρελή)

----------


## palex

Δεν ειχα χρόνο να διαβάσω αναλυτικά ολα τα post σας, αλλα εγώ σε αντιστοιχη περίπτωση με θεμελίωση σιλό, ειχα προσομοιωσει με μεταλλικες διατομές το κέλυφος, ειχα βαλει πολυγωνικους δακτύλιους, χιαστα σαν διαφραγμα αντι λαμαρίνας, και το ειχα χωρήσει σε 4 οροφους βάζωντας σε καθε κομβο ορόφου την μάζα που του αναλογουσε.
Ο EC προτείνει ακομα πιο χοντροκομμενη λύση με ολη την σεισμική δραση στο κεντρο μαζας που το θεωρω λαθος.
Επισυναπτω της τασης εδαφους για τον σεισμικο συνδυασμο. και την κατανομη των σεισμικών δυναμεων απο την ανάλυση.

----------


## palex

Ο τύπος που αναφέρεις δεν εχει εσωτερικά κατακόρυφες ενισχύσεις που να μπορείς να θεωρησεις ώς στύλους;και δακτυλιους οριζόντιους ως δοκους; πως είναι κατασκευασμενα τα flat bottom εχεις κανενα σχεδιο - φυλλαδιο της εταιρίας;

----------


## vmaniad

Νομίζω ότι το καλαμπόκι ταιριαζει πιο πολύ με το χώμα (με αντίστοιχη γωνιά τριβής κ ειδικό βάρος) από ότι με το νερό... ισως μια απλή θεώρηση είναι του ΕΑΚ για ακλόνητους τοίχους...
(για τον τρόπο φόρτισης του σιλό)

----------


## vmaniad

Ναι αυτό νομίζω, για στατικά φορτία τριγωνική κατανομή και για σεισμικά τρπέζιο όπως το έγραψες παραπάνω..
πάντως αν κατάλαβα καλά το παραπάνω σχήμα και "φλατ" να είναι στα τοιχώματα πάλι θα ασκούνται δυνάμεις...

----------


## palex

Σε μελέτη παρόμοιας μορφής σιλό 4μ διαμερο και 15 μέρα ύψος είχε παρει το ματι μου οτι ο μελετητης είχε τοποθετήσει σίδερα στο ραντιε (που ήταν αρκετα μεγάλου παχους) και σε ακτινική μορφη είχε δημιουργησει δηλαδη και ενα * σαν βενταλια 360ο γύρω απο το κέντρο.
Δεν ξέρω ποσο απαραίτητα ήταν αυτα ή τι ειδους τάσεις μπορέι να έπαιρναν, το ανεφερω πληροφοριακά.

----------

